# OM Cape Point?



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Has anyone really tried the new OM Cape Point? it definitely looks pretty. Can it toss the kind of weight that the classic OM 12 can or at least 8'n bait? What's the difference--is it thinner in the butt and handle and lighter overall? Looking for an off the shelf rod to really cast 8'n bait well. I like my tsunami 12, but it really only casts 6 and bait well.

Now boys and gals....be nice--I don't see how this thread could become a forum for threats and insults etc. like my last post "525 mag and braid", but it's also funny how that one was so "inspiring".


----------



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

*new om rod*

i saw it at avon pier a few weeks ago.the guy was throwing 8and bait with it and he said it would do more.i didnt like it with out any wrap. i have the old one and i like it just as good as a lami, or 1509 but if the ticas had better guides i would like it better than my om.i quest i am just cheap.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Some of the guys that have purchased the rod have commented that the rod blank is the exact same as the classic OM12 of course minus the grip, & reel seat. The cobalt blue color is nice and makes it a looker. I own the classic 12,11, & 10 and I think they are great for the type of surf of OBX. 8NBait. However, I heard that the folks at BPS are seriously considering adding a 12'6 rod to the line, in that case I will bite the bullet and buy one because I 'd be going bigger. and at the end of the day for the price and the limited trips that I make to obx a year, I think I will get alot of bang for my buck.

Just my 2cents.

Happy Holidays Tarp


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rat said those 12'6" are gonna be a while.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

chinookhead said:


> Has anyone really tried the new OM Cape Point? it definitely looks pretty. Can it toss the kind of weight that the classic OM 12 can or at least 8'n bait? What's the difference--is it thinner in the butt and handle and lighter overall? Looking for an off the shelf rod to really cast 8'n bait well. I like my tsunami 12, but it really only casts 6 and bait well.
> 
> Now boys and gals....be nice--I don't see how this thread could become a forum for threats and insults etc. like my last post "525 mag and braid", but it's also funny how that one was so "inspiring".


I have two tsunami 12 XH and I cast 8 & bait with no problem. <- just my 2 cents.
As far as the OM Cape point, I compared the two and the slick butt and reel seat made it lighter and thinner but not by much. Wraping it would make the butt just as thick as the classic. Still, its a sweet looking rod. I bought the older OM due to the fact I got it for 80.00 and I dont like the slick butt. The OM is a beast and If I can't cast at least 10 and bait I'll be suprised.
Chapa


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*i WILL BE BUYING ONE*

When they go on sale. Got 2 OM12 heavy and light. Like the heavy at AI and have not triedthe light yet; that will be for the Bay mostly.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Hmmmm*

Hmmmm, so it's really just the same blank with a fancy wrap, but with lighter handles and reel seat? I talked to this lady at BPS and she had no idea what she was talking about...kept on spitting out random info from a computer....Frustrating.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I am sure Xpierrat can go into greater details but seeing the rod and talking to some in the know here is what I got,,,, Its the same blank as the OM 12 heavy but with new concept guides and the very light weight real seat, it has no cork on the handle and some of the fancy wrappings have been left off to make this rod lighter. If or should I say when I get one I will add just a small amount of heat shrink tubing for hand placement,,, it has been noted that for catching BIG fish ya might want to make sure that your reel has a clamp that goes around the blank for piece of mind... Now we all know I been wrong once before  so if anyone with a deeper know in this matter will speak up I am sure lots of folks will be greatful.

PS. This rod should throw 12 N Bait


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother n law fished the new OM Cape Point special....Worked fine on doggies


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I picked one up*

just before Christmas. So far I have only tossed a six ounce sinker for practice. Probably one of the best off the shelf rods out there. 

One comment on the reel seat. I put a Slosh 30 on this rod and could not install the supplied bracket (clamp) around the reel due to the rod being to thick- I think longer screws will fix that.

All in all a nice caster-not as nice as a custom- but for those wanting to save the big dollars, as close to custom as you'll get without the price tag.

My .02


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

they have the older OMs on sale online for $90...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

30SHV rod clamp will go on a Cape Point special, no that for a fact....dunno if its different than a SL30SH...Bro n Law is slinging a 30SHV with a rodclamp on a Cape Point Special....same thing as the regular OMs as far as tossing and bites


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I like it. Actually, I couldn't be happier with the rod considering the price. I'd even put it up against one or two of the customs I've tossed. Well, maybe one. 
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1911/limit/recent

The only thing I'd like better is one that's 12'6". 

It's light, tosses well and it's pretty easy to load - at least compared to my custom heavers. 
Will it throw 12nbait? I donno about that yet.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> 30SHV rod clamp will go on a Cape Point special, no that for a fact....dunno if its different than a SL30SH...Bro n Law is slinging a 30SHV with a rodclamp on a Cape Point Special....same thing as the regular OMs as far as tossing and bites



Treed, don't know if I just have a fluke, but the rod I bought has (for some bizarre unkown reason) a thread wrap right in the middle of the reel seat that, as far as I can tell serves no purpose, except to form a bulge that makes it impossible for me to install the reel clamp. Do you know if your bro'n'law's rod has that same bulge? I have only tried the slosh clamp, I also have an SLX model I can try.

Thanks


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

not sure, I do know on the regular OMs that the rod clamp wont fit with my 525mag....fishin has been so poor this week i aint even left the house, thinkin about ridin down to buxton and tryin for a pup or something


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*just an update*

to my previous post. After closer inspection the thread wrap that creates a bulge in the middle of the reel seat is necessary- it hold the two ends of the upper and lower portion of the reel seat in place. Guess I'll just have to come up with longer screws or go witout the clamp- don't really think it's necessary- a wrap of black tape around the slide portion of the reel seat should be sufficient to ensure it doesn't "accidentally" come open.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> to my previous post. After closer inspection the thread wrap that creates a bulge in the middle of the reel seat is necessary- it hold the two ends of the upper and lower portion of the reel seat in place. Guess I'll just have to come up with longer screws or go witout the clamp- don't really think it's necessary- a wrap of black tape around the slide portion of the reel seat should be sufficient to ensure it doesn't "accidentally" come open.


Go with the longer screws. You never know when your goin to hook the monster of a life time. Better safe than sorry, more is better than less I always say. Just my 2 cents.
Chapa


----------

